# Practical Fishkeeping wants your plant pictures



## Jeremy (17 Aug 2011)

The November issue is running an article on ferns and I need as many different species and cultivars as I can get.

The pics need to be hi-res and sharp, and if used I will pay you for them.

I would also like a really nice fern scape to illustrate the piece.

Any enquiries please contact jeremy.gay@bauermedia.co.uk


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Aug 2011)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I would also like a really nice fern scape to illustrate the piece.


What about Stu's ADA entry? I'm not sure the photography is up to scratch though


----------



## Bobtastic (18 Aug 2011)

Damn... no point in sending any others!  A fine example, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Tom (18 Aug 2011)

I have a fern scape. Only mini though...


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Aug 2011)

Needle leaf Java fern. Use it if you want.


----------

